# Prior Experience?



## foleyisgood (Feb 28, 2008)

SO I am starting culinary school soon. I really hope I am not that far behind. I have no other experience other than watching Alton Brown and Emeril religiously for the past year and a half as well as experimenting at home.

Will I need some training in knife skills or any other skills?

I dont want to get laughed out of school for being one giant mound of fail.


----------



## foleyisgood (Feb 28, 2008)

O, I also worked in a kitchen at a pizza place over the summer so I am not afraid of ovens/grills/time constraints or angry customers :chef:


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

You will learn knife skills and many other basic skills at school.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

you wont be laughed at, some people at my school probaly never even cooked before they got there. depends when you start school i would try to get a job in a kitchen as a prep cook, it will only help in the long run.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The best approach to any learning situation is to remember that the less you think you know, the better off you'll be.

Speaking of knives ... one skill that will serve you extremely well going in is sharpening. They don't teach it. You need to know it. Might as well learn now. Invest less than $20 in a Norton IB-8 (8", combination, India stone) and learn to freehand sharpen. There are a number of free videos on the web. Try, http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/default.asp (look for the How To Sharpen buttons along the top center), and Learn to Sharpen a Knife using a Sharpening Stone

The method shown at the second link, Sharpening Supplies is the most commonly used, the method shown at JCK, the "Murray Carter", is more efficient -- don't worry about "Water stones," "Arkansas stones," "Diamond stones," "Stixen stones," "Kidney stones" or anything else stones. When it comes to your freehand technique -- stones is stones.

You'll learn to use a steel in school, and until you know whether you prefer 10" or 8", in a French or German style chef's knife, you're not ready to invest in a good chef's knife. You'll eventually want fine-better-more-expensive stones than an IB-8 -- we'll talk when you're ready. We ALL have advice for you. Be afraid. Be very afraid.

Ah, but if you can sharpen ... you will be, how you say, beaucoup popular.

FWIW, Emeril can cook, Alton can't.

BDL


----------



## coosie (Feb 22, 2008)

I learned to sharpen in school. Taught by the chef/instructor. And you are right, it is an indispensable talent. When you get it, everyone that can't do it is going to want you to do theirs before the important practical exams or knife skills classes. Extra snack money can be made here. As can be made by always having a new pkg of white side towels in your car for sale. Some students just can't get their stuff white enough and others are just natural business men. Wish I had thought of it.


----------



## boostedrex (Feb 27, 2008)

What school are you attending Foley? Best of luck to you.


----------



## foleyisgood (Feb 28, 2008)

New England Culinary Institute.

Is it a pretty good place?


----------



## boostedrex (Feb 27, 2008)

I've heard nothing but good things about the NECI.


----------

